# Crawdads



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I hate to ask but could any of you direct me to a place on Strawberry Reservoir to catch a few Crayfish. I want to take my little girls out this weekend and last time I took them fishing there they loved it. I didn’t relies we were not allowed to fish by the dock last time until I was leaving. I don’t want to make that same mistake again. I was told that the rocky shores were a great place, but I don’t know any rocky shores on that lake. I am not asking for your honey hole. Just a place to keep em entertained for a few hours. 


Thanks Corner.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wait till next summer. Strawberry is cold this time of year so the kids will not enjoy it as much. Plus most of the crawdads are dead. That water is below 45* already. Next summer go at dusk and fish the ramps. And around the rocks on the edge of the ramp.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Rocks are always a good thing to look for if you are looking for crawdads.

It is a little late in the season right now, but if you are dead set on going, I would try by the docks (stay off the docks though to be courteous, docking a boat can be stressful enough). The docks have another underwater feature that crawdads like, at least in my experience, and that is access to deeper water.

It seems like you can always find them where the water goes from 15-20 feet deep to 2-3 feet deep. Another place you could try is off the road on the east side of the lake near the red rocks.

I've seen a few by the ladders, but that stays shallow over there for a while which makes it less than ideal IMO.

Deer Creek and Scofield are also good places to catch some crawdads and are also relatively close. 

I got hooked on crawdads at Flaming Gorge, you can catch them by the bushel there.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------

